# Agility Training Method



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi All, me again. I e-mailed the person who developed our agility class at the training center, which I hope to join soon. She told me they use a Moe Strenfel based method. Any thoughts on this method? Is there better? Thanks.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have never been to a Moe Strenfel seminar, but they do have her down here once in awhile. One person I know said it was the best working seminar she has been too. It was hosted at the new place I am taking classes at... That said, it probably does not matter about her, since its just based on her handling, which I believe is Greg Derrett.

All of my instructors have been in the Greg Derrett "System". I believe it is pretty common on the west coast. So I am probably a Derrett based handler, but I don't always handle by the rules... It's a good handling system, and there are many good people in our area that are strict about the rules.

I am sure you will be fine!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My trainer trains based on the last seminar she attended. :doh: Me personally, I train whatever works for my dog. Yes I use information from various sources looking for that tidbit that works for me. 

However, the name you mentioned sounds familiar, I am wondering if that was the last seminar my trainer went to.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> My trainer trains based on the last seminar she attended. :doh:


That's the big frustration I have with our obedience group. We have great seminars, but then right after, everyone starts talking the new language. It's gotten to the point, where I just need to pick one method (hence my other thread) and stick with it. If I attend a seminar, my goal now is to pick up tidbits I can incorporate with my style of training.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I prefer to try and stick with a system, rather than the flavor of the month, but I will incorporate/change things that I think my dogs understand and that I understand, even if it is not part of the system. For example I do landing side front crosses, which are a no no in the Derrett System.

I don't do blind crosses! I hear those are making a come back!? Have you heard of the lane change, or california changing lanes? It's a pretty funky move and essentially a blind cross. It is similar to a post turn except the handler spins the other way, the dog wraps the jump and ends up on the other side of the handler, crossing behind their back. I guess similar to the left about turn in Rally, but with a jump. I heard it came from Daisy Peel.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You can try the method I've been following for agility. If you stick to it exclusively then it can save you a ton of time and money!

Here's how it goes:
1. Decide you are really serious about training your dog for agility
2. Spend the day on the internet looking at different training ideas
3. Bring dog in backyard and train for five minutes
4. Decide agility training isn't for you
5. Repeat every few months.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> You can try the method I've been following for agility. If you stick to it exclusively then it can save you a ton of time and money!
> 
> Here's how it goes:
> 1. Decide you are really serious about training your dog for agility
> ...


6. Send dog to California for agility training!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip has had an awful lot of training invites this month. Nobody better start hiding when I ring on your doorbells! ROFL


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sammydog said:


> 6. Send dog to California for agility training!


Expect a couple from Oregon!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

dnl2448 said:


> that's the big frustration i have with our obedience group. We have great seminars, but then right after, everyone starts talking the new language. It's gotten to the point, where i just need to pick one method (hence my other thread) and stick with it. .


amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

There are several videos from a recent Moe Strenfel clinic in Bend, OR on YouTube. Enter "Moe Strenfel" in the YouTube search box.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

sammydog said:


> I don't do blind crosses! I hear those are making a come back!? Have you heard of the lane change, or california changing lanes? It's a pretty funky move and essentially a blind cross. It is similar to a post turn except the handler spins the other way, the dog wraps the jump and ends up on the other side of the handler, crossing behind their back. I guess similar to the left about turn in Rally, but with a jump. I heard it came from Daisy Peel.


Blind crosses are DEFINITELY coming back. My trainer started me doing them with Belle. They were FABULOUS for her, but she is not a fast dog, and it actually would speed her up. However doubt I will be doing any with Gabby except maybe out of a tunnel when I pick her up. I started them about a year before Belle's embolism, and in the time since then I have seen a lot of them being performed at different trials including Nationals.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Flip can come see me anytime, I am closer 
Love blind crosses, have been doing them for a long time..love to wrap my dog also..
I have no clue who Moe is so can't help you there.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have not seen any blind crosses around here, probably because are have so many Derrett style trainers/handlers, but I have heard they are making a comeback elsewhere. I think I will stick to my front crosses! Hehehe!


----------

